# What in your opinion is the best tip to succeed



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

Hi
What in your opinion is the best tip to succeed in a planted aquarium? When I say the best tip I mean let's say get the co2 flow right the rest will follow or schedule water changes ? I'm just wondering if there is a key to begin with 

Cheers 
Mick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Jan 2015)

The key to begin with is planning really.  That basically covers everything including patience and research.  A lot of people start the tank off before they have everything they need and then tinker through it's first month(s)

So plan everything you need, equipment and plants, patience until you have everything ready then set it up as you mean it to stay.


----------



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

Sounds logical.. It seems like a huge £ layout to begin with but I suppose in the long run it will workout cheaper .. I personally have waisted lots of £ by building up tinkering and still do  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (3 Jan 2015)

Start with a small tank of say 60 - 90l, don't add any fish and have a big bottle of gas!


----------



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

foxfish said:


> Start with a small tank of say 60 - 90l, don't add any fish and have a big bottle of gas!


I must admit it made a massive difference to me when cranked the co2 to its boundaries.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (3 Jan 2015)

Clives tips..........sorry I thought that covers most things.


----------



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

kirk said:


> Clives tips..........sorry I thought that covers most things.


Where can I find them? I'm struggling with this Tapatalk to find anything lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (3 Jan 2015)

Research


----------



## parotet (3 Jan 2015)

darren636 said:


> Research


Reading, reading and more reading... Then asking, and more reading.
Then doing things wrong, asking more and more reading. 
Jordi


----------



## drodgers (3 Jan 2015)

Follow the golden rules! (for A high tech)
Good light spread not really too strong 8hrs or so ,good turnover rate make sure your flow reaches the bottom(trim plants to allow for this),use dirt if possible makes up for lack of nutrients,at least 1 bubble per second co2 injection followed with 50% water changes weekly to expel proteins,and lastly you need minerals (daily ei works for me) .
Most of all when somethings fails find out why, and try again.


----------



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

drodgers said:


> Follow the golden rules! (for A high tech)
> Good light spread not really too strong 8hrs or so ,good turnover rate make sure your flow reaches the bottom(trim plants to allow for this),use dirt if possible makes up for lack of nutrients,at least 1 bubble per second co2 injection followed with 50% water changes weekly to expel proteins,and lastly you need minerals (daily ei works for me) .
> Most of all when somethings fails find out why, and try again.


Great bit of advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Jan 2015)

Interesting question...it's not till it's asked that you stop and think about it...
Short answer...persistence.
Long answer...the curiosity and patience to gain experience through experimentation and to learn from your own mistakes/successes. Plus attention to detail and a large dose of creativity...in short all the things you need to be a half decent scientist.
For me that's why this hobby can be so absorbing it draws on so many different skills, talents and disciplines...and what makes it so special is that it can be enjoyed no matter what stage along the journey you're at...being part of a very supportive community also helps


----------



## drodgers (3 Jan 2015)

Troi said:


> .in short all the things you need to be a half decent scientist.


Funny thats how my wife describes me


----------



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

Short answer...persistence. ((((Absolutely)))) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Jan 2015)

That or...'a big bottle of gas!'...to quote foxfish.


----------



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

Troi said:


> That or...'a big bottle of gas!'...to quote foxfish.


Yes I carnt believe the difference it makes by getting the gas right .. I suppose it's a scary thing when your new to plants . I remember before I started messing with the plant side of things all I thought about was water quality for the fish which soon became so easy Infact I never ever used test kits as there was never any need.. I still don't but now all I think about is the water quality for the plants .. Keeping the fish in mind of course  .. Mad how things change !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael W (3 Jan 2015)

My best tip? Find plants and setups that suits your need and experience. Right now my life style does not suit a high tech setup due to cash and uni, I simply don't have the time to manage a high tech tank. If I was to choose to go down that route I am sure that I will fail. On the other hand, a low tech setup with undemanding plants like Anubias and Java Fern, I can get away with less frequent water changes and pruning while still being able to appreciate the planted aquarium. I find that a lot of people who turn away from the planted side of things due to the fact that they start off tackling plants and setups which do not suit the life style or experience leading algae and eventually deteriorating plant growth. This can really be off putting, if they started with simple low tech setups, they could gradually build up knowledge and confidence before moving on. You can usually spot mistakes in low tech setups and then fix it easier than high techs because things happen much slower.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Jan 2015)

Aside from reading, patience and persistence I think my main tip would be water changes and maintenance... Every day if you can. 
It gives you a far wider margin of error when you don't get it quite right.... Which is often! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (3 Jan 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Aside from reading, patience and persistence I think my main tip would be water changes and maintenance... Every day if you can.
> It gives you a far wider margin of error when you don't get it quite right.... Which is often!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What percentage of water would you change daily.. ? Would this work with EI dosing just the same ? 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (3 Jan 2015)

Hi all,





Iain Sutherland said:


> Aside from reading, patience and persistence I think my main tip would be water changes and maintenance... Every day if you can.
> It gives you a far wider margin of error when you don't get it quite right...


Same as Iain really, good things come to those who wait.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Marcel G (3 Jan 2015)

My best tip to succeed in a planted aquarium is to fall in love with algae the same way you like the plants. From that very moment every setup and every tank will look great to you, and you'll feel successful whether you have an algae-full tank, or beautiful planted one.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2015)

Hi all,





ardjuna said:


> My best tip to succeed in a planted aquarium is to fall in love with algae the same way you like the plants. From that very moment every setup and every tank will look great to you, and you'll feel successful whether you have an algae-full tank, or beautiful planted one.


 I love my  <"periphyton">, or <"aufwuchs">, in fact I'd like a bit more of it.






cheers Darrel


----------



## viktorlantos (4 Jan 2015)

Frenchi said:


> Hi
> What in your opinion is the best tip to succeed in a planted aquarium? When I say the best tip I mean let's say get the co2 flow right the rest will follow or schedule water changes ? I'm just wondering if there is a key to begin with
> Cheers
> Mick
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would recommend to visit a specialist shop before you buy anything. If this is accessible in your location or with a few hours trip.
This way you can see many tank in flesh, can see different setups, check what kind of light filtration these setups use. Do not forget to ask questions there about these tanks. How much light, maintenance they are using etc.
Not just cost of the setup but running cost too!

This takes a few hours and gives you a really good initial guide.

If you're still unsure repeat your visit. This does not mean you need to spend any money, but will help for you to make sure you really want this or this was a quick fire of a need.
On your second visits you may will have other questions too. Can focus on different things.

Especially if you jump and spend some cash on it, which you will for sure then 2 visits worth every penny. This does not mean you have to spend there anything. You can DIY all what you've seen there or go 2nd hand, but at least you know what is needed.

Forums are great and you will find all kinds of information once you know what to look for. Of course you will see opposite opinions too, as there will be experts even scientists and newbies too who will give advices. Sometimes hard to select the best one from all to be honest. -- maybe the mark as best answer feature would be good for these kind of forums with people vote. Later on you will understand most people has valid points, but many of us see things from different sides and goals are different too.

So i would start with a specialist and would read on the forum too. But if i had to read weeks or months to have a planted tank that will not work. 

If we have a visitor i usually guide them in our gallery. We shows them the different examples (fast grows, slow growths, cheap, more expensive ways, small, large tanks, low maintenance, high maintenance things).
How much time you have? What is your goal? Budget sensitive or not? (this is important on running cost too). Are you prepared for 2-3 hours of maintenance weekly? If not then slow down and go the easy and much cheaper way.

I could write much more, but the best thing to see these tanks live the 2nd best is to do your own and learn on the fly like many of us do or did in the past. Do journals and get feedback from others. 
Algae is your friend not your enemy. Teach you how to do things right and note you if you're leaving the path (neglecting) later on. So do not worry about that. All algae can be handled and you will meet most of them in your first year


----------



## Another Phil (4 Jan 2015)

Hi frenchi,
No best tip, but the best thing I own is the 'Observer's Book of Pond Life', very descriptive of everything from fungi to carp. 

I introduce water from various sources like horse-troughs with daphnia etc, and I've seen little white 4mm long nematodes eating algae on the glass in a circle around themselves, so I guess getting a varied micro-fauna helps in a long term tank.
phil


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jan 2015)

Great little books. I've owned a copy of that one since childhood and still use it to ID strange wriggly things that turn up in my tank...uninvited.


----------



## Frenchi (4 Jan 2015)

viktorlantos said:


> I would recommend to visit a specialist shop before you buy anything. If this is accessible in your location or with a few hours trip.
> This way you can see many tank in flesh, can see different setups, check what kind of light filtration these setups use. Do not forget to ask questions there about these tanks. How much light, maintenance they are using etc.
> Not just cost of the setup but running cost too!
> 
> ...


Very well put I really see things in perspective here.. I did go down a blind route waisted lots of money and still am .. But I do have 3 half decent tanks now .. No where near the standard I would like but I do like them  
I don't know of any shops near me that do specialise in the planted field .. There is some quite good shops that sell good gear but try to sell me things that I know just isn't right, they pretend to know about it in other words . 
I have learned quite a bit from here though.. My problem is when I do something I like to succeed 1st class.. 
I was a member of another forum in a completely different field a few years ago, to do with air guns I ended making wooden stocks for people and even made one for a world champion who still uses it now in competitions .. I even made it into magazines etc.. I know that was off subject a little, my point being I like to beat my goals .. 
Thank you for your experience and knowledge 

Mick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (5 Jan 2015)

Choose a method and learn it well.
Choose someone's advice with similar method or tank that you like and follow it/their advice.


----------

